# which visa for Postdoctoral research



## navpreet1982 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello,

Very soon my wife will be completing her phd in Biotechnology from India. And she would like to do Postdoctoral research after that. She might receive an offer from some research lab in Australia. 

I am wondering what kind of visa will she get in that case? And would I as dependent could go and work there?

Thanks in advance.

Navpreet Singh


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi navpreet1982, 

there are a couple of options. If the university invites and sponsors her towards a visa, she will most likely get a: 

Training and Research visa (subclass 402)

You can accompany her as a spouse on that visa. Also: _Family members in the Research stream might have unrestricted work rights._

The university could also sponsor her towards a 457 visa but it really depends on the university policies what visa options they would offer. 

I'd recommend to take a look at the SkillSelect homepage and look at other visa options such as the 189/190 visa subclasses, which get you permanent resident status straightaway. Those visas are much more expensive but your are independent from an employer. Her occupation code must be on one of the Skilled Occupation Lists (SOL or CSOL) and she (or you) must pass a points test and be invited to apply, though. Do a bit of research and come back if any questions come up. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## BasCW (Dec 6, 2013)

navpreet1982 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Very soon my wife will be completing her phd in Biotechnology from India. And she would like to do Postdoctoral research after that. She might receive an offer from some research lab in Australia.
> 
> ...


Hey Navpreet
I am currently a postdoc under 457 but have applied for NSW SS 190 [Uni Lecturer].
BioTech should be on the SOL, so I think you will have multiple options to ponder about.


----------



## mohkam (Jul 19, 2013)

navpreet1982 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Very soon my wife will be completing her phd in Biotechnology from India. And she would like to do Postdoctoral research after that. She might receive an offer from some research lab in Australia.
> 
> ...


Most likely it will be 457... That was in my case and for all overseas postdoctoral fellows I have ever met here... 

Best of luck


----------



## dk.jbs29 (Jul 15, 2016)

*Query regarding visa for post doctoral fellowship in australia Funded by Indian Govt.*

Hi All,

I have got *post doctoral fellowship in Australia* for one year with a possible extension of another one year. Fellowship will be *funded by Govt. of India* and I will be working on my research project under supervision of Faculty from Australian University. I am an Indian citizen.

My wife will be accompanying me in Australia. She is also interested in PhD/job in Australia. 
I am confused which VISA will be suitable for me and my wife. Kindly suggest.
Thanks.


----------

